# C4U Gigaminx Fix



## OtakuCuber (Oct 18, 2015)

So this puzzle is terrible, as you all may know. I want to try to improve it, even if only a little. My idea is to fill the hollow pieces somehow. I've thought about how badly it will increase the weight of the puzzle using Apoxie, also how complicated and possibly bad of a failure it might turn out if I tried using plastic sheeting to just "cap" the pieces.

I've never actually done a mod before, but I've watched others mod on YouTube for years. I just have a few questions that I need answered before I begin.

What weighs less Resin or Apoxie?
If I did decide to cap them what would be the best way to get the cuts I need to fill and fit the pieces? Or how would I do this period?
What color resin/apoxie fits white plastic puzzles the best?
Has anybody tried this for their C4U Gigaminx? If so how did it turn out?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 18, 2015)

1. Air
2. Really thin sheeting. Glue pieces directly to sheets then cut around with hobby knife and shave down the edges (I'd use a knife but have experience with one).
3. No, don't do that.
iirc Tony Fisher used to use Milliput but it's not brilliant white by the end of the process. Also it *might* cost more than buying an MF8 Giga.
4. Probably not. God awful puzzle perfectly suited for a bin.


----------



## illius (Oct 18, 2015)

Just buy an MF8 and sell the C4U.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Oct 18, 2015)

Buy a MF8, it's way better
Btw, nice avatar


----------



## OtakuCuber (Oct 18, 2015)

Well, I plan on getting a mf8 giga, but I still want to make this one a project. Which is why I asked the questions. 

@cube-o-holic
Since your only legit answer was #2 I'll reply to that. My only concern with this method is that adding more to it would cause even more catching since it's going to be nearly impossible (or so it seems) to shave it down so low that it will work and not just fall into or off of the hole in the piece.


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 18, 2015)

If you are dead set of doing this, try not to fill all of the pieces completely with milliput. It would be quite expensive, and heavy. I would fill the pieces mostly with some other, lighter material, that will act as a filler, then top them off with putty.

-Doug


----------



## OtakuCuber (Oct 18, 2015)

ender9994 said:


> If you are dead set of doing this, try not to fill all of the pieces completely with milliput. It would be quite expensive, and heavy. I would fill the pieces mostly with some other, lighter material, that will act as a filler, then top them off with putty.
> 
> -Doug



I didn't think about that. Something like foam or just a wad of paper?


----------



## ZZTrooper (Oct 18, 2015)

OtakuCuber said:


> I didn't think about that. Something like foam or just a wad of paper?



Crumpled newspaper will work.


----------

